# Sp-dom ranting and raving thread



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

This topic has probably been done to death already, but whatever.

Alright Sp-doms, feel free to rant or rave about the things you love and the things that piss you off.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(these may or may not be Sp-related)

*Rants/pet peeves/shit that pisses me off:*

I detest being hungry and the time it takes for me to get my food (i.e., waiting in line, waiting for the microwave to finish, etc.). I can be really impatient about these things. Especially if someone is getting in my way, if I have some social obligation to fulfill, etc.. Me + empty stomach = get out of my way.
Being dehydrated. I always carry water with me everywhere and am extremely conscientious of staying hydrated. If I forget my water bottle, it's probably going to be a bad day.
Not letting me get situated (i.e., bombarding me at the door) whenever I arrive at some place.
Cold showers or when the hot water runs out.
Having cold feet (literally).
Feeling like I'm goddamn Goldilocks where it's either too hot, too cold, too humid, too dry, etc.
Accidentally dropping food on the ground. Or having to throw out food that's gone bad. Or just wasting food in general. I live in the US, too, where food waste is like an epidemic... How about NOT ordering more than you can finish? Or... if you order too much, take a doggy bag and save it for later... 2 meals for the price of one!
Sleep deprivation—and I stupidly stay up late. THANKS internet. Actually, PerC is a huge culprit for sleep deprivation.
Driving while tired.
When endorphin highs subside.


*Raves/stuff I like*:

I love taking catnaps. Long naps where I can just focus on my breathing and clear my head. Thinking is optional during those times.
Having a free hour here or there. Time is like gold to me. I dislike the phrase "time to kill" because why would I want to kill the time? Makes no sense. I'd rather enjoy that time while it lasts, because it's going to die with or without me "killing" it.
I love the rain. It doesn't rain very much where I live, so I tend to enjoy those sorts of things.
Sleeping on the bus. For whatever reason, my internal clock is extremely reliable, so I've actually only missed my stop once or twice ever.
Endorphin highs.
My collection of books and movies. My libraries are like sanctuaries for me. I love perusing my own damn shelves. Mental fortresses, if you will (I'd say that Sp has as much to do with mental well-being as much as physical well-being).
Used bookstores.
The smell of used books or old paper.
The smell of new books.
High-quality writing utensils.
Good food.
Water.
New ideas or theories to work with.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Love it! And, I don't think it's been done to death. 

*Rants/Pet Peeves (mine are very similar to yours and some are very Sp):-*

*1)* I could stay hungry for long stretches growing up.

But, now, I have a visceral distaste for being "hungry". I am obsessed with a well-stocked kitchen and pantry. I always carry something to eat. I always have a bottle of water with me. I think my body's tolerance for hunger has reduced with age (25 lol), because I get tired if I haven't eaten for too long. 

Dehydration really sucks. I don't handle it well. So, yes, I always stay hydrated. But, an ex told me about water poisoning once. So, I make sure to take electrolytes and drink water in moderation, so I don't die from 'water poisoning' lmao. :laughing:

In fact, if other people are hungry, I almost want to shove food down their throat. :laughing:

*2)* I hate being overheated. I can't stand it at all. It makes me murderous and nearly irrational in my anger LOL. I can't even stand hot baths or saunas. Ew.

*3) *I love cold weather, but I am always warming my feet against other people and inanimate surfaces since my tolerance for cold feet is rather low.

*4)* I am the best and craziest hypochondriac to have ever existed. Once, I got a splinter and I thought my finger would develop gangrene, which would spread to my arm, ending up in amputation and maybe death. Now, I realized how obnoxiously dumb this thought was when I got it. But yeah, I fussed over that splinter until I realized my body would just absorb it or something. LOL

I have stopped consulting Dr. Google; because every time I looked shit up, it'd end up with a cancer or whatever diagnosis. ( a seasonal cough = lung cancer XD and I am only half-joking lmao). One of my older friends (he's a 7) goes, "the stiffness in my joints this morning must have been rigor mortis." And, I fuckin died laughing. Every time I remember it, I crack up so bad.

*5) *I don't like death metal. I don't like very loud music or jarring sounds, in general.

*6) *I need my bath/shower to be just the right temperature, or I fiddle with it for a long time. I am fussy like that.

*7) *Unclean bathrooms. I am so squeamish. Ugh.

*8)* I have a really sensitive sense of smell. Really strong perfumes, as much as I like them, and strong smells, in general, make me a bit woozy. I adjust soon enough. I really can't stand the smell of fuel oils, except petrol, though. 

*9)* I don't like insects/lizards in my space. I don't like any uninvited creature, human or non-human (With the exception of dogs, they are allowed) in my space. 

*10) *Getting off an endorphin high (same pinch XD)

*11) *Wasted food and/or wasted money, though I can be very opulent and luxury loving. If something's worth the money, I don't mind spending it. But, I hate being ripped off. 

*12)* I can't stand depressing wall colours like grey or whatever. I've noticed that the pleasantness/unpleasantness of my surroundings can affect my mood, which tends to be stable. I am not a moody person. I am also pretty adventurous and don't mind physical discomfort that is of my own imposition (like traveling through a rugged area with austere living conditions or even harsh-ish living conditions). But, put me in a house with depressing wall colours and fucked up furniture, and I get somewhat withdrawn and unhappy. 


*Raves*

*1)* Being well fed, and having my partner and/or best friend pay attention to my comfort and health. I am no princess, and I am very self-reliant. I often work hard through stress or illness, but I love (and even want) my partner and close friends to not be indifferent to my health. It's a big deal to me. I can take it - very - personally. I am very nurturing (not smothering) in my own way, especially in health stuff. I fully expect this to be reciprocated or I get very unhappy.

So, I love attentiveness to my physical well-being from the few close to me. It's very touching.

*2)* I love slow-cooker food. I just love coming home to find a pot of lamb stew and another of rice, ready. I am the biggest foodie around. I love cooking and eating. <3

*3)* I LOVE spas. I can't do without my regular spa visits. I look forward to them so much. I love getting massages, especially. I recently got an awesome head massage that worked wonders on my headache. It was great. 

*4) *I love it when my hair is washed at the salon, before a haircut. :laughing: I just love getting my hair done. I love having someone else wash my hair, especially a partner. I love having my partner prepare my bath. Mmm..i love filling my bathroom with classy fragrances, oils and more. My dad used to call me Cleopatra because of my "opulent" tastes. 



*5)* I love dining out, and I really love sampling less mainstream cuisine such as Cambodian or Afghan. I love going to nice restaurants, though they don't always have to be expensive. I'd love a cozy mom and pop joint just as much provided the ambiance was warm and the food delicious. 

*6) *My internal clock is very reliable too! I fall asleep, easily, in buses and trains. Though, I've never missed a stop in my life. 


*7)* Great ideas/opportunities to make money, learn more things professionally and in general. 

*8) *Listening to soothing voices. My ex had the deepest, most masculine, most soothing voice in the world. It was something. And, I had recordings of his voice that I'd play to myself even when he went out over the weekend or something. I felt very connected to him through his voice. 

*9)* Good music and good movies (not sure if this is SP XD)

*10)* Comfy room temperature

*11)* Bungee jumping and white river rafting (I know Sp is about physical comfort and bodily safety etc., and honestly most 'adventurous' activities are so highly regulated that they are hardly risky. I just love the exhilaration and excitement of it.) I love heights. 

*12)* I love physical intimacy, sexual and non-sexual. I love emotional intimacy, as well.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Welp here is both what I think is SP and stereotypical SP things. A lot of these have a flavoring of SO and SX, because IMO you can't really talk about something without having at least a little bit of all three. It's just that these things are framed with the SP influence above all else.

RANTS AND RAVES (As I just like to not be redundant, at least some of the times)

*1.* I utterly hate it whenever I'm forced to do something in general. I don't necessarily care about how much I'd like it. I still do not like to be pushed into doing anything at all. As such I can be pretty stubborn and unwilling to listen to someone if it's framed as something that I have to do. I'd rather be seduced to doing something than to have it be something I have to do. Which I guess is also part sexual too.

*2.* I dislike being unprepared a great deal, I'm unwilling to act in the moment because there is no transitional phrase between towards it. I need to prepare a lot, and I constantly feel as if there is nothing that I can do that will make more stronger, better, faster ect. ect.

*3.* I am power seeking without necessarily really caring if I actually use it or not. I just want to have the shiny badges of power, and then occasionally weed things out that I find to be offensive. Thankfully my threshold of tolerance in the realm of people are pretty high, and there are very few people who I don't like. With no people earning my hatred.

*4.* I seek to be neutral and unaffected at all costs. Not necessarily being moderate per se, but rather that I don't really wish to form overly strong preferences. I seek to be able to bail out of situations that I don't like, to the point of it making me a really cowardly person. Despite this I don't really hold politically moderate views, I'm more or less a wannabe-communist though I'm able to be swayed into something else.

*5.* I have a strong need to be contrarian without really caring if such opinions really convinces other people or not. Not necessarily out of a desire to be a special snowflake, I just see a lot of mistakes the popular assumptions give on people.

*6.* I seek at least some forms of enlightenment (which I consider to be an SP thing), even if I drown myself in pleasurable sensations I would not necessarily be willing to disregard things that I dislike.


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

*Rants/pet peeves/shit that pisses me off:*


Colds & stuffy/runny noses. I can avoid and procrastinate shit that I need to do, telling myself that I will do them once the cold/stuffy/runny nose is no longer affecting me. It stresses me the fuck out.
Being wet. I would rather walk around butt-ass naked in public, with my shriveled up cock and balls flopping about, than walk around in soaked clothes. Also, sometimes I will refuse to enter a swimming pool simply because I hate getting wet so much. Yes, I can be that bitch who has to check the water first before getting in.
Wind. I hate having fans blowing directly at me; the constant wind annoys the shit out of me. Also, sometimes I will wear a jacket in 84 degree weather if it's an exceptionally windy day. I just hate that sensation.
Cockroaches/Maggots/etc. Just the thought of having these vile, disgusting spawns of Satan crawl on my skin fills me with revulsion and when they do crawl on my skin, I feel like I have to cauterize that area to remove the taint. Even if I kill these little fuckers, I still lose, because their guts are now on whatever the fuck I used. Bastards be laughing at my ass.
Twisting styrofoam. STOP! For fuck's sake.
Loose pants/no belt. Nah, I don't wanna show that my anus is available for diddling. Seriously though, having to adjust my pants every minute is fucking annoying.
Loose hair/body hair all over the fucking bathroom. Females!
Light beer. Why would you want to drink piss?
Asymmetrical households/furniture placement. What the fuck, that shit don't make sense.
*
Raves/stuff I like*:



Food. Hell, I wouldn't mind being some visor & fanny-pack wearing motherfucker if it meant having a sandwich conveniently on hand.
Playing video games, watching TV, or reading books while it's raining outside. Dark and cloudy weather is probably my favorite. Seattle seems like the shit.
Taking a massive shit. Nothing like expelling the demons out of my body while reading a magazine or philosophizing.
Gasoline. Damn, that shit smells good.
Hand sanitizers. Any time I see one in public, I have to use one. Bitch, my hands be clean!
Fantasizing about having my own place, which will be my base of operations, and having it stocked with essentials to last for months/years, sexy ass furniture, and a fridge full of beer on the top shelf and other random shit that I like. I'm going to hoard so much shit, if the world ended, I would still be living like a boss. Sorry Africa!
High quality products. No, I don't want that shitty fucking store-grade toilet paper that makes my asshole chafe.
Peeling dead skin off. Why is that so satisfying?
Taking samples of food from restaurants. Haha chumps, thanks for the free food.
People who can get me good deals on anything. I may or may not give much of a shit about you, but dammit, any man or woman who can help me save money is ok in my books.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

Rants: 

Lack of certainty in information about what’s good or bad for the body (you know, like the literature on foods).

Seeing someone I know unexpectedly when I’m on my way home and I’m exhausted or hungry ‘cause they might wanna talk.

Having to do anything but relax or sleep on tired occasions.


Raves:

Draining a glass of cold, filtered water when I’m parched.

Generally finding it easy and natural to drop someone who isn’t good for me.

Extra independence from the influences/pressures of others.


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Dislikes:
itchy clothing. includes: clothing tags that are itchy. 
being cold and wearing layers and the layers bunching up together forming rolls of lumpy cloth.
random wandering spots of itchiness that aren't caused by anything and don't actually exist so you can't scratch them or anything because as soon as you scratch one spot your brain is like "huh. in fact there is no legitimate reason for there to be an itching sensation there" and then it promptly transfers the sensation _to some other random spot_ (which will also be harder to reach, guaranteed)

this was my life today.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Why do i relate to this stuff


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

```

```
I tried to write something for this, but it just ended up feeling like an online dating profile. :/


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

@_Cosmic Orgasm_ Water intoxication is actually pretty difficult to achieve and you have to drink a tonne of water acutely (although I would think impaired renal function would naturally make it more likely). The case I heard of was this radio show contest where contestants were seeing who could drink the most water without going to the bathroom, and one woman (she drank upwards of 6 liters in the course of 3 hrs) actually died as a result (all to win a goddamn video game console; fucking tragedy, really. It's frustrating that people don't realize how harmful these "jackass" type stunts can be). I suspect that holding her urine probably aggravated her ability to clear fluids appropriately. I drink ~4-5 liters per day of just straight water (maybe more, I don't keep track of it precisely), but I think so long as it's spaced out accordingly, it shouldn't be a huge issue.

And it goes without saying that strenuous exercise is where electrolyte depletion (and thus hyponatremia) is probably the biggest problem, so that's naturally where sports drinks/electrolytes are most appropriate.

It's really the hyponatremia resulting from water intoxication that kills. According to this: Strange but True: Drinking Too Much Water Can Kill - Scientific American the average kidney can handle ~1 liter/hour, so that's probably the limit. 

edit: Ah, I should read more carefully. kidney fluid clearance drops to about 100 mL/hr under marathon-like conditions... makes sense b/c the body's natural response is conserving water via vasopressin/ADH.

I think the kidneys are pretty damn amazing smart organs. The day someone invents either a mechanical kidney or grows a kidney transplant in a petri dish that is readily affordable and effective will be REVOLUTIONARY considering how difficult CKD is to live with, what with the dialysis and all.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Anyways, I have some more:



Crossing the street - I can get paranoid about that shit especially when my back is turned to traffic and I can't see turning cars. Getting hit by a car would suck.
Wanting to finish writing a post when I really have to take a piss (stupid caffeine and its stupid diuretic effect).
Having to force myself to go sleep because I need to get up early the next day. I really need to find a job where I can just set my own schedule or one that jibes with my afternoon siestas.



kaleidoscope said:


> Why do i relate to this stuff **


There, that's better. And with the power vested in me as the Grand Thread-Starter, I dub thee honorary Sp-dom status [whether you like it or not].

:laughing:


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Rants:
Basically any kind of physical discomfort. Migraines, hunger pains, thirst, paper cuts, chapped lips, too humid, too windy, etc.
Financial instability. I need to know that my long-term future is taken care of financially. 
Invasion of personal space. 

Raves:
Anything pleasing to the senses. Good food, good art, good music, comfy chairs, etc. 
Having the financial resources to live the life I want to life. 
Being healthy and physically able.
Alone time to think and ponder on things.


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Sometimes it's just funny to see how inadvertently sp I am.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh well,

Rants:
1) My family usually asks me which seat I want to take in a restaurant or they wait to choose their seat until I have chosen mine. Why? Because I do get pissed off if I'm not sitting where I want to. I mean, it's stupid and I hate it when they are giving me this priviledged tretament. (In my head: Sit wherever you want and care not about my pissy temperament, give me some tough love or something).
2) I get pissed off if I am hungry. I feel that my melancholy can be expressed better when my stomach is empty and sometimes I ignore my hunger to indulge in that emotion for a moment.
3) Due to a night terror event I experienced one year and a half ago, I can't sleep in my room without waking up alarmed and I dislike that situation, mostly because I am sleeping in the floor of my parents' bedroom. I like sleeping on the floor but not in my parents' bedroom.
4) People walking with a slow pace in the city or getting distracted with everything around them or just standing in the way.
5) I am picky
6) Sweating, even if I like it in certain situations. I like sweating, is that weird?


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

My personal space is like my fortress with high gates. 
Awareness of how much energy I am externally inputting, sensitivity to dips in energy level.
Protective of inner boundaries, my possessions, emotional and physical health.
A need for self nurturance, my ways of doing this involve things like hand massages, treating myself, anything that gives me internal completeness, if this isn't attended to first, im pretty useless for anything else.
Awareness of others trying to make demands on me and keeping those boundaries intact.
A strong need for containment.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm an Sp last, but there are somethings I like in this instinct, like smoking a cigarette in a calm and peaceful environment. :blushed:


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

5 Reasons Money Can Buy Happiness | Cracked.com

it;s like the sp-dom 6 manifesto


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> Oh well,
> 
> Rants:
> 1) My family usually asks me which seat I want to take in a restaurant or they wait to choose their seat until I have chosen mine. Why? Because I do get pissed off if I'm not sitting where I want to. I mean, it's stupid and I hate it when they are giving me this priviledged tretament. (In my head: Sit wherever you want and care not about my pissy temperament, give me some tough love or something).
> ...


Heh. My boyfriend makes me choose where we sit because "you seem to be the one who has a strong preference". 

I've been wondering whether sp has any connection to not have problems with losing identity in relationships. A strong anchoring in sense of self?




Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> I'm an Sp last, but there are somethings I like in this instinct, like smoking a cigarette in a calm and peaceful environment. :blushed:


Difficult for me to imagine smoking having anything to do with self-preservation.
(I can't do it. I just see my lungs blackening and filling with thick ashy mucus and my teeth going yellow and rotting and I feel short of breath and wheezing just imagining how short of breath and wheezing I would be. worse, I imagine the people I love getting second-hand cancer and, yeah, nope. Terrifying.)


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

> 3) Due to a night terror event I experienced one year and a half ago, I can't sleep in my room without waking up alarmed and I dislike that situation, mostly because I am sleeping in the floor of my parents' bedroom. I like sleeping on the floor but not in my parents' bedroom.


This story is now past and my life is better now that I can sleep on my own in my own bed in my own room undisturbed.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Pelopra said:


> I've been wondering whether sp has any connection to not have problems with losing identity in relationships. A strong anchoring in sense of self?


I don't know if I get what you're saying here. Are you saying you wonder if sp-doms are more probable to not have problems with losing their identity in relationships because they have a strong sense of self? I don't relate to that. I think it makes sense that a lot of sp-doms have it together like that but I suppose others don't and they are very neurotic about it. In my case, sometimes when I'm with other people I ask myself if I'm giving in too much or I'm being lead to places I don't want to just because I'm getting used to it. I find it neurotic or at the verge of becoming neurotic. For example, imagine me with my family going to the supermarket together and there seems to be nothing wrong with that; add to the picture that my family is the only social group I truly belong to and I really like those guys (well, I often like them; they get on my nerves sometimes). And then I ask myself: Do I want to go to the supermarket? Am I just doing it because I never think about it and I'm used to it? Why we are so together? And then I start becoming distant and I reject them emotionally and physically, just to ensure my autonomy and independence. I have done that in several occasions, with the closest people to me and then I regret it, I wonder what was the best course of action in that situation and I feel trapped, trapped by my insecurities, which doesn't leave me a good taste in the mouth.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> Love it! And, I don't think it's been done to death.
> 
> *Rants/Pet Peeves (mine are very similar to yours and some are very Sp):-*
> 
> ...


You're 25? I thought you were much older...


----------

